# Kitty Food Help Please



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, so I've never had a cat because for some reason I've always lived with people severely allergic, but I'm moving out of the place I'm at now and getting married in December, and we'd like to adopt a shelter cat. I honestly feel like I know a ton about dogs, and pretty much nothing about feline nutrition. Tell me what I need to know! There will more than likely be some raw included, if said cat eats it right away, I can't leave it laying around. 
If it matters, she will probably be an adult or young adult when I get her. Indoor always, and more than likely a domestic shorthair. 
Canned and wet recommendations very welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

My cat is currently on EVO dry and wet. Every now and then for special occasions, i give him Fancy Feast Medleys...yes....heaven forbid...but he loves it so much! His birthday, when theres another animal in the place he hates, etc etc, he gets a can of his fav.

Yay for adopting!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Count on me to worry about what I'm going to feed a cat I won't even have for seven months.... 
I think I'm leaning towards Evo, I really like Natura products (My beagle eats Cali. Natural, and my Corgi pup eats Innova, it's only natural I'm attracted to Evo...) what do you think of the California Natural canned food? I was looking at the Deepwater Fish formula and it doesn't look bad at all to me, but what the heck do I know?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I really like the ingredients in the Orijen cat foods. Also, if you're looking into raw, there's a company called Rad Cat that makes pretty excellent raw cat food as a supplement like you do with your dogs.


----------



## Caroswen (May 4, 2009)

My cat LOVES the Orijen 6 Fresh Fish. She picked it out of her old food when I was switching so I just gave it to her on day 2 and no problems and great results. The don't make wet food though.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My 2 cats, 1 who is 13 and has no top or bottom teeth:biggrin:, and my boy kitty who use to be an avid hunter, love their grain free "Go Natural" Freshwater trout formula, it might not be that easy to find as it comes from from Canada, but they sure love it and my boy kitty "Doodlebean" seems to not have the need to hunt like before I fed it.


----------

